# Recent Photo Shoots



## Shannon (Aug 11, 2009)

It's been a while since I posted some images and I thought I'd give you all a sneak peak at what I've been shooting recently.
These are just a random selection with heaps more from each shoot in my '*Recent Work Gallery*' so feel free to head over and check them out.

I thought I'd also let everyone know that all of my images are now available as screensavers/desptop Backgrounds by following these simple steps -
Click on the image you like > Add to Cart > Downloads > Personal Use > Medium 1500px)

© 2009 Shannon Plummer Photography


Eastern Brown Snake













Frilled Lizard












Inland Taipan












Eastern or Common Tiger Snake







Common Death Adder







Kimberley or Northern Blue Tongue Lizards







Eastern Blue Tongue Lizard







Julatten Jungle Python







Diamond Python







Children's Python







Stimsons Python







Coastal Carpet Python


----------



## webcol (Aug 11, 2009)

great photos! just make sure no one pinches them. Out of curiosity can people use software to remove logos etc? or once its on is t stuck there


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 11, 2009)

bloody awesome stuff. admired your handy work for months now always check out the threads where ppl mention u've taken the shots. would love u to take some snaps of my guys but your all the way up in qld :cry: aah well one of my mates mum has gotten into photography pretty hardcore so might hit her up about it, dunno if she'll appreciate the subject matter being snakes! lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful Shannon! I love all your work, it's amazing!!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 11, 2009)

It someone was sad enough they could sit there and try to manually erase my watermark in Photoshop but all of my images are registered with the US Copyright Office so I can easily claim worldwide for damages against anyone who manipulates or uses my images without permission or outside the terms of their purchase license etc without any cost to myself.


----------



## webcol (Aug 11, 2009)

Shannon said:


> It someone was sad enough they could sit there and try to manually erase my watermark in Photoshop but all of my images are registered with the US Copyright Office so I can easily claim worldwide for damages against anyone who manipulates or uses my images without permission or outside the terms of their purchase license etc without any cost to myself.



Thats good, then it would be very annoying if someone pinched such good photos.


----------



## bkevo (Aug 11, 2009)

your photos make an average animal look amazing


----------



## Casey (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful Pics as usual Shannon. I especially love the brown snake on the white background.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Casey - she was FEISTY!! :lol:


----------



## voodoo (Aug 12, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Thanks Casey - she was FEISTY!! :lol:


 

Haha, even tried to take a bite out of you. 

Shannon, Well done they turned out better than I expected, Thanks heaps. Will be putting in an order soon.

Cheers Dee


----------



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Voodoo I'm glad you are happy with the results.
Send me an email when you want to place your order.

Here's the shot of me with your very well behaved Inland Taipan, thanks for that!


----------



## Benjamin (Aug 13, 2009)

really great shots! :shock:

Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Aug 13, 2009)

she is that good


----------



## XKiller (Aug 13, 2009)

awesome photos esp the inland taipan


----------



## captive_fairy (Aug 13, 2009)

tomcat88 said:


> bloody awesome stuff. admired your handy work for months now always check out the threads where ppl mention u've taken the shots. would love u to take some snaps of my guys but your all the way up in qld :cry:


 
Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 13, 2009)

love em all!!


----------



## carterd (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice, and so is the Taipan.


----------



## dscot60 (Aug 13, 2009)

great photos shannon


----------



## diprotodon (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats real world class photography, really top notch, your truly able to reflect the attitude and personality of your subjects you should be very proud ,seriously impressed!!!
welldone


----------



## Dusty62 (Aug 13, 2009)

You wont get any better than that. Those pictures are stunning very well captured and presented. Well done and please keep them comming.

cheers Dusty


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 14, 2009)

I might save up for a package!!
I'd give you a.. 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Aug 14, 2009)

Great stuff as usual Shannon, love the Eastern Brown shot


----------



## Davey (Aug 14, 2009)

Cracking pics, Shannon.

Can I ask what camera you use?


----------



## andyscott (Aug 14, 2009)

Great shots as always Shannon, you do fantastic work.

Its nice to see that your relaxed with a Inland Tai on a hook.
It looks like a pretty large snake, or are you short?


----------



## Tojo (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome photos Shannon! The photo of the eastern brown is a cracker!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Andy, the Taipan was large but I'm definitely tiny - lucky to reach 5'7" :lol:



andyscott said:


> Great shots as always Shannon, you do fantastic work.
> 
> Its nice to see that your relaxed with a Inland Tai on a hook.
> It looks like a pretty large snake, or are you short?


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 14, 2009)

very impressive 

cheers HK.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sorry I'd missed this thread! I was just Googling some images of Inland Taipans (don't ask me why ) and stumbled upon this! Fantastic photos! Some of your best yet I reckon!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 28, 2011)

Cheers, yeah this thread has been dormant for a while - good to see it pick up again so some newbies can enjoy them too.


----------

